# What and why is this showing up in my posts



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ype=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import
This keeps showing up in my posts. I have to go back and edit it out several times. WTF!
It's not there when I compose, and shows back up even after editing out the first time. I've had to go back as many as three times to get rid of it.
Ralph 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine too. I just edit it out. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I queried the Big Cheese and was told they don't klnow where it is coming from either!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Outer space... 

Aliens... 

Be careful, better make a hat of aluminum foil! ;-) 

Greg


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I've have seen it on several other posts too, obviously there is some code somewhere that has gone adrift.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's Google Chrome browser... does it all the time... that browser is not very compatible.. 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It's Google Chrome browser 
Greg, I'm getting it with IE 8.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ouch... well, you did not get it this time or the post before.... 

Possibly you quoted a post of someone who is using it? 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes does it to my posts and I have firefox.

Where's my tin-foil hat? Around here somewheres.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

It's from a WYSISWG editor used to make a web page. You're supposed to replace that code with the code that links to the Cascading Style Sheet (.css file). It's kind of the same thing that happens sometimes when people use the URL for an image that points to their hard drive instead of the web server. 

Realistically, it's probably a configuration error somewhere in the site's code. 

Makes me long for the days when people wrote HTML with Notepad... 

Robert


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Notepad is the only guy in town I trust, the rest are well dress BS.


----------

